# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Shpreh ndjenjat e momentit me nje foto-

## toni007

*Shpreh ndjenjat e momentit me nje foto* 
po e filloj une lojen

----------


## Rreja

http://fruitfly.files.wordpress.com/2006/12/boring.jpg

----------


## La_Lune

Science ain't fair LoL 

Dexter's Laboratory  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## unejsa



----------


## alem_de

Kjo mbi mua ne pishine.

----------


## aMLe

:syte zemra:  :syte zemra:  :syte zemra:

----------


## alem_de

aMLe kush eshte kjo, je ti?

----------


## *suada*

Ich bin müde...

----------


## aMLe

> aMLe kush eshte kjo, je ti?


*Un skam quka 
Jam kjo posht.Po vonohet nga shiu me duket*

----------


## alem_de

Te kam bere nje vizatim ne vaj ty me fustan te kuq,nga para.A ja kam qellu?

----------


## aMLe

> Te kam bere nje vizatim ne vaj ty me fustan te kuq,nga para.A ja kam qellu?


*Ke pare ti qe sikur me ngjaka? 
Te lumshin duart!
Tani dua nje portret* 




> Ich bin müde...


*Smarr vesh gjermanisht hic,po mos do te thote qe mezi po pret te ikin ditet?* 
*Kush do cik cola?*

----------


## *suada*

Amle ke te drejte lol. Do te thote qe jam lodh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## aMLe

> Amle ke te drejte lol. Do te thote qe jam lodh


*Jepi vetes force*

----------


## stern



----------


## drague

> 


i paske bo floket me strähnchen mi?

----------


## toni007



----------


## Marya

te gjithe te deprimuar qenkemi sonte :i terbuar:

----------


## stern

*Mu omelsu dita  mesazhi qe me erdhi ma hoqi melankonin Marya
*

----------


## [MaRiO]

Ufaa

----------


## mia@

E kush eshte? :i ngrysur:

----------

